# Mariah Carey & Nick Cannon „Ja, wir sind schwanger!



## Mandalorianer (28 Okt. 2010)

*Mariah Carey & Nick Cannon „Ja, wir sind schwanger!*


*Wir haben es ja schon länger geahnt, nun hat es Mariah Carey endlich bestätigt: Die Sängerin und ihr Ehemann Nick Cannon erwarten Nachwuchs. *​
Lange Zeit wurde getuschelt und gerätselt: Ist Mariah Carey nun schwanger oder nicht? Die Sängerin selbst ließ ihre Fans im Dunkeln . Zu offensichtlich waren die Hinweise, die an die Öffentlichkeit gelangten: Erst wurde eine Freundin von Mariah beim Babybuch-Shopping erwischt, dann plauderte ihr Ehemann Nick Cannon darüber, wie mütterlich seine Liebste doch sei, und schließlich verplapperte sich Carey-Freundin Thandie Newton in einer TV-Show und verriet allen, was wir schon längst wussten: Mariah Carey ist schwanger.

Nun hat sich Diva endlich selbst zu den süßen Gerüchten geäußert. „Ja, wir sind schwanger. Es ist wahr“, gestand die 40-Jährige in der US-Fernsehshow „Today“. Das Baby soll im Frühjahr zur Welt kommen. Viel mehr wollte Mariah dann aber auch nicht verraten, außer, dass es „noch sehr früh“ und „schwanger zu sein, einfach toll ist.“ Ob die Spekulationen um das Geschlecht ihres Babys – es soll ein Junge werden – zutreffen, verrieten die Sängerin und ihr Liebster nicht. Dafür machte der werdende Papa Nick (30) aus seiner Freude keinen Hehl: „Ein Kind zu bekommen, ist das größte Geschenk auf Erden.“

Warum die beiden die „absolut aufregenden“ Neuigkeiten nicht bereits vorher mit der Öffentlichkeit geteilt haben, verrieten sie ebenfalls nicht. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass Mariah kurz nach der Hochzeit schon einmal schwanger gewesen sein und das Baby dann verloren haben soll. Angeblich ist Mariah Carey jedoch sehr abergläubisch, was erklären könnte, warum sie bisher zu den Gerüchten geschwiegen hat. Jetzt schien ihr die Zeit jedoch reif zu sein, um allen die frohe Baby-Botschaft zu verkünden. 

*Das Celebboard freut sich mit den zukünftigen Eltern und wünscht eine wunderschöne Schwangerschaft!*


*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Q (28 Okt. 2010)

na dann wissen wir ja, warum das Pröppchen besonders propper ist und halten Däumchen, dass alles gut geht! :thx: Herr Chefredakteur!


----------



## Katzun (28 Okt. 2010)

na denn, herzlichen glückwunsch mariah:WOW:


----------



## Rumpelmucke (28 Okt. 2010)

Sah die nicht schon immer so aus?


----------



## Chamser81 (29 Okt. 2010)

Gott sei Dank ist sie schwanger!


----------

